# What type of dish and lnb's do I need for r15



## jonw72 (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been reading these boards for a few weeks and they are very helpful. I am going to get the new R15 DVR and I need to know what type of dish and lnb's do I need. I plan on having only 1 room set up and 1 receiver. Thanks. John


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

depends on where you're located as far as the local ch market. whats your zip code?


----------



## jonw72 (Jan 4, 2006)

stupid0g said:


> depends on where you're located as far as the local ch market. whats your zip code?


I checked Direct TV local channels for Kc and I believe I just need a dual lnb round dish..


----------



## stupid0g (Nov 25, 2005)

if thats the case as long as lcls are from the 101, you only need a rnd single lnb/dual outlet or dual lnb dish unless you are looking to upgrade for hd in the future.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Do you already have DirecTV service, and are simply upgrading from a regular receiver to a dvr, or are you starting new service?
-
If you will be a new subscriber, the installer will put up whatever dish is needed for your requirements, and run the necessary coax.
-
If you are upgrading, you will need a dual LNB dish, with two coax cables from the dish to the R15. "Dual LNB" means a round dish with a single LNB housing that has two coax connectors on it. If your dish has only one connector, then you need to replace it.
-
Carl


----------

